# Dubai Tap Water



## Chickiwi

I have heard mixed opinions on the purity of the tap water in Dubai.
Is it safe or not safe to drink?


----------



## Pasanada

I lived in International City; the water there was drinkable and I never suffered any adverse effects. I cannot comment on other area's of Dubai.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Shingle Peak said:


> I have heard mixed opinions on the purity of the tap water in Dubai.
> Is it safe or not safe to drink?


I drink it all the time, too lazy to wait for the water cooler to fill my glass up. I've not had any problems...

...although others may disagree


----------



## Chickiwi

crazymazy1980 said:


> I drink it all the time, too lazy to wait for the water cooler to fill my glass up. I've not had any problems...
> 
> ...although others may disagree


Too lazy to wait for the water cooler! 
How much faster can the tap be?


----------



## Maz25

Tap water in Dubai is actually desalinated water and it really depends on how sensitive your stomach is - it might not do anything to you or it might give you an upset stomach. I was told that it's safe to drink but does not necessarily have a pleasant taste (apparently, you can still taste the salt!). My boss actually forbids us from drinking tap water in the office - bottled water only and since he's paying for it, I've got no probs sticking to bottled water.

I haven't tried the tap water and have no intention of trying it either. I've only ever drank tap water at home and maybe it's just me but I hate tap water anywhere else (I got sick in London when I drank it!) and make a point of avoiding it!


----------



## Pasanada

The only salty desalinated water I've experienced was in Ibiza; the water in Dubai never had the taste of salt in it.....and I drank it by the gallon!!

Maz, I won't tell you about London water.....


----------



## crazymazy1980

Shingle Peak said:


> Too lazy to wait for the water cooler!
> How much faster can the tap be?


It just glugs slowly and the tap whooshes out!!!!

Time is money!!


----------



## Pasanada

crazymazy1980 said:


> It just glugs slowly and the tap whooshes out!!!!
> 
> Time is money!!


What if it was full of alcohol?


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> The only salty desalinated water I've experienced was in Ibiza; the water in Dubai never had the taste of salt in it.....and I drank it by the gallon!!
> 
> Maz, I won't tell you about London water.....


Someone told me that the water might have done a little round trip in my toilet, before coming up in the kitchen tap.  Now, that put me off it straight away and might explain why I got sick!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> What if it was full of alcohol?


Then the rest of us would not have any water!!


----------



## Pasanada

It's only gone through 7 people before yourself.......apparantly.


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> Then the rest of us would not have any water!!


Are you all sharing Crazy's water machine then???


----------



## Chickiwi

Maz25 said:


> Someone told me that the water might have done a little round trip in my toilet, before coming up in the kitchen tap.  Now, that put me off it straight away and might explain why I got sick!



Hmm that one sentence makes me want to stick to bottled water for sure!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Are you all sharing Crazy's water machine then???


Lol! If the good stuff is coming out of it, I don't think he will be sharing! You should see how depressed he gets if he spills one drop of beer!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> Lol! If the good stuff is coming out of it, I don't think he will be sharing! You should see how depressed he gets if he spills one drop of beer!


The sight of a depressed man is enough to make one want to take long walks off short piers....


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> The sight of a depressed man is enough to make one want to take long walks off short piers....


You crack me up!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> You crack me up!!!


Have a drink love.... LOL


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Have a drink love.... LOL


I will.... tomorrow!


----------



## Maz25

Maz25 said:


> I will.... tomorrow!


The good stuff, mind you.... I don't fancy the water, unless I can get one of crazy's modified water cooler!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> I will.... tomorrow!


Why put off till tomorrow what you can have today? 

Enjoy the "water"


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Why put off till tomorrow what you can have today?
> 
> Enjoy the "water"


I always do!!  I seem to have an unhealthy love for 'water'!!


----------



## mazdaRX8

drank from the tap a few times, almost died...


----------



## Elphaba

To clarify, Dubai tap water is perfectly safe to drink and to cook with. The taste isn't always great, but that often depends on short term storage. If it has been sitting in tank for a while it may taste a little tainted.

And don't be fooled into thinking that all bottled water is natural. Whilst some is from mountain springs (Masafi for example) most other brands are purified water and really little different from what you will get from your tap. And don't forget the environmental impact of all those plastic bottles.

Incidentally, UK tap water is some of the cleanest in the world. If anyone is ever unwell due to a change of water, if is not always due to the water being unclean, just that your body is not used to something different.

All clear now? 


-


----------



## Pasanada

Elphaba said:


> To clarify, Dubai tap water is perfectly safe to drink and to cook with. The taste isn't always great, but that often depends on short term storage. If it has been sitting in tank for a while it may taste a little tainted.
> 
> And don't be fooled into thinking that all bottled water is natural. Whilst some is from mountain springs (Masafi for example) most other brands are purified water and really little different from what you will get from your tap. And don't forget the environmental impact of all those plastic bottles.
> 
> Incidentally, UK tap water is some of the cleanest in the world. If anyone is ever unwell due to a change of water, if is not always due to the water being unclean, just that your body is not used to something different.
> 
> All clear now?
> 
> 
> -


As clear as tap water, Elphaba!


----------



## DesertStranded

I was told that the Dubai tap water wasn't safe to drink due to possible contamination with E-coli bacteria, etc. The same water that comes out of the kitchen faucet is the same as what comes out of the showerhead and swirls around in the toilet.


----------



## Pasanada

DesertStranded said:


> I was told that the Dubai tap water wasn't safe to drink due to possible contamination with E-coli bacteria, etc. The same water that comes out of the kitchen faucet is the same as what comes out of the showerhead and swirls around in the toilet.


If that were true, I would have been seriously ill!! Dubai tap water was the ONLY water I drank.


----------



## DesertStranded

To be honest I use tap water when cooking since it's boiled. But for drinking I use the big bottles of water. Why does everyone say it's not safe if it is?


----------



## Elphaba

DesertStranded said:


> I was told that the Dubai tap water wasn't safe to drink due to possible contamination with E-coli bacteria, etc. The same water that comes out of the kitchen faucet is the same as what comes out of the showerhead and swirls around in the toilet.


As long as you dont drink it after the shower & toilet you'll be fine....


-


----------



## Elphaba

DesertStranded said:


> To be honest I use tap water when cooking since it's boiled. But for drinking I use the big bottles of water. Why does everyone say it's not safe if it is?



Ignorance? Fear of 'foreign' water? Unfounded paranioa?

Clearly, not _everyone_ says it isn't safe to drink. 

And I reiterate, it is perfectly fine. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980

DesertStranded said:


> To be honest I use tap water when cooking since it's boiled. But for drinking I use the big bottles of water. Why does everyone say it's not safe if it is?


People say it's not safe after they hear people scaremongering because they heard a person once got ill on holiday when they drank the tap water. Your body is made up predominantly of water and over time it will get used to the mineral content and make up (hard/soft) of the water in your area. The only way to get your body used to another source is to just drink it. Depending on your body's sensitivity you may initially get ill but you WILL get used to it.

When people say it's been through 7 people before you they're also correct in fact It's probably much more. There is only so much water on the planet. It just gets recycled. You could say the same about human and animal waste - lets not be naive!

Just drink it and stop being soft!!


----------



## DesertStranded

I looked on Gulf News and it says that while the tap water is safe the tanks where it is stored can be contaminated and landlords often neglect to have someone clean the water pipes. It also says that while the municipality routinely checks the quality of water in public places like schools and mosques it only checks water quality in residential areas upon request of the resident. The smell of the water at international city is enough to put me off drinking the water.


----------



## Pasanada

DesertStranded said:


> I looked on Gulf News and it says that while the tap water is safe the tanks where it is stored can be contaminated and landlords often neglect to have someone clean the water pipes. It also says that while the municipality routinely checks the quality of water in public places like schools and mosques it only checks water quality in residential areas upon request of the resident. The smell of the water at international city is enough to put me off drinking the water.


I lived in IC (Greece Cluster), I always drank water straight from the tap and never had any problems. The smell comes from the sewer plant.

Never believe everything you read in the press......I'm still here and proof that drinking tap water is fine!


----------



## DesertStranded

It's not just the nearby sewage plant that smells in Persia cluster. The water itself has a very distinct (****ty) smell to it.


----------



## alli

does the water in the tap come from the desalination plant, or is it recycled from the toilet.


----------



## Pasanada

DesertStranded said:


> It's not just the nearby sewage plant that smells in Persia cluster. The water itself has a very distinct (****ty) smell to it.


Unlike Fat ******* in Austin Power movies, I don't recall a "nutty" taste to the water! LOL I believe the water near to Persia was/is intended as some conservation project.....I could be wrong but it's definitely not the same water I drank!


----------

